# Cell phone boosters



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

CELL PHONE BOOSTER???

Any good?

Main reason I want one is to get more range for my 3G card to my computer, so if you know anything about that I would like to hear that also.

The base models from major manufacturers (like Digital Antenna) look like ca $400 by the time you get it set up. What can you get from the base models? There are lots of cheapies out there - has anyone tried any of them?


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

I purchased a signal booster about 6 months ago and I'm not impressed at all. I bought a zboost fromwi-ex and it promises to bring whatever signal you have outside inside and it claims to cover 2500sq ft. I get 2 bars outside and nothing inside. As long as I'm within a few feet of the base I can place a call inside, but it's not good signal. I'm going to try moving the outside antenna again but I don't think it's going to help.


----------



## tmoguy (Jun 2, 2009)

You may want to approach this from a different angle. There are several manufacturers that make WiFi routers that work with your 3G card. Put the card in the router and then boost your WiFi to meet your needs. 

*<U>Something like this:</U>*

http://www.amazon.com/Linksys-Wireless-G-Cingular-Broadband-WRT54G3G/dp/B000T9XILK

Then you could pick up a 15db antenna or a yaggi to boost your WiFi signal. or you could add an AP to really boost the WiFi.

Good Luck,

TMoguy


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

> *tmoguy (6/2/2009)*You may want to approach this from a different angle. There are several manufacturers that make WiFi routers that work with your 3G card. Put the card in the router and then boost your WiFi to meet your needs.


*<U>Thank you very much</U>*. That will help for part of my problem, but maybe not all (out in the Gulf). I had asked a couple of places for that and was told that such a device did not exist.

Could you tell me a little more about boosting the WiFi?What kind of range?


----------

